# Same pens / different look



## stilgar (Jan 19, 2006)

Here are two pictures of the same pen set.  They look like different pens but I did not change the camera or lighting.









Excuse my sloppy image merge.  I am trying a new tool and I don't really like it.


----------



## tetrault (Feb 12, 2006)

wish the image was larger. Is that a turquoise band on the set? If so did you buy them or make them? If you made them, what tools did use /how did you do it?

Tnx,
Mark


----------



## stilgar (Feb 12, 2006)

The band is acrylic from Woodturningz.  I laminated them into the blanks before turning.  This is a little closer picture and you can see that I did not get the sizes correct and had to re-do the set.





<br />

I do have some Jade that I have been playing around with but nothing yet as it has proven to be a pain to work with.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 12, 2006)

With so much character to wood, I'm sure you have noticed just moving in different angles that the wood changes a bit just looking at it. I'm not shocked at all that you would have a different look because the pens are at different angles reflecting the light differently. Nice pens.


----------

